# ISO Vegetarian tamale recipe



## larry_stewart (Sep 21, 2009)

Years ago I made a vegetarian tamale which contained onion, garlic, corn, red pepper .....

It was very good.  So good, that i thought id remember the recipe for ever.

Years later, here I am, with no memory at all, other than it was very good.

SO, what im looking for is a vegetarian tamale recipe,  or a regular tamale recipe that I can work with to vegetarianize (if this is a word) it.  I love being creative so i have no problems converting it to a veg recipe,  I just need cooking times, measurements and things like that to keep me on track.

anyway, thanks in advance,

larry


----------



## merstar (Sep 21, 2009)

Here are a few to check out:

Vegetarian Banana Leaf Tamales Recipe | Simply Recipes

PepperFool.com Tamale Recipes...Green Chili Tamales

RecipeSource: Vegetarian Tamale Filling


----------



## vyapti (Sep 23, 2009)

The last, and only time I've made tamales, I used coconut oil instead of lard. They turned out very well. The masa was moist and both fillings I used were delicious, especially the pumpkin one. Next time, i will try to use less coconut oil because they were pretty calorific. I've posted both links that I used to come up with a recipe, and my ingredient lists. I hope they help.

Links:
[FONT=&quot]Whole Foods, Black Bean and Spinach Tamales:  [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tofu Mom, Pineapple Tamales[/FONT]


Masa:
  6 cups masa harina
  4 cups beef flavored broth (I use better than bouillon)
  2 cups water (up to)
  12 oz coconut oil (will use less next time)
  1 tbs baking powder
  1 tsp salt
  1 tsp garlic powder

Filling #1 (Spinach & Black Bean)
  2 cans (15 oz) black beans 
  1 lb baby spinach
  2 tsp cumin seed
  2 jalapeno peppers
  8 cloves garlic
  1 tsp salt

Filling #2 (Pumpkin & Soyrizo)
  1 tbs vegetable oil
  1 onion, chopped
  14 oz pumpkin puree
  1 can (15 oz) black beans
  1 package (12 oz) soyrizo, broken up
  ½ tsp cumin
  ½ tsp pepper
  1 tsp salt


----------

